# Should i modify espon 9880 to epson 9450 for dye sublimation printer ?



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have 2 epson printer 9880 and using them for dye sublimation printing . But someone told me that i should modify the epson 9880 to epson 9450 which use only 4 colors instead of 8 colors like the epson 9880 so the printer can print twice times faster than the normal 9880. Should i modify my printers ? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Never heard of such. The advantage of four color versus 8 color is more about not having to stock 8 colors. As far as speed I believe it is more about the resolution you are printing at and whether you or printing bi-directional or not.

Might want to contact Daniel ([email protected]). He is a dye sub guru and very experienced on the Epson printer line.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You're talking about dual CMYK. Conde has at least one video on doing this with specific Epson models, and they indicate it requires a firmware change.

I came across the video at one point but I don't remember where on their site they have it. You ought to be able to find it with a Web search.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi RIderz. 

How about the quality when modify the epson 9880 to dual CMYK ? Thanks for your help . 



Riderz Ready said:


> Never heard of such. The advantage of four color versus 8 color is more about not having to stock 8 colors. As far as speed I believe it is more about the resolution you are printing at and whether you or printing bi-directional or not.
> 
> Might want to contact Daniel ([email protected]). He is a dye sub guru and very experienced on the Epson printer line.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

danny95133 said:


> Hi RIderz.
> 
> How about the quality when modify the epson 9880 to dual CMYK ? Thanks for your help .


Fabric is very forgiving. I would guess 90%+ people doing wide format sports apparel use 4 colors. If you have the right ink/profile combo there will be no real difference.

Again I do not believe going 4 colors will have any effect on speed. 

Are you using a RIP? The first thing is to make sure you are printing bi-directional.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thankd Riderz . 

so the advantage of dual CMYK is just about buying 4 colors instead of 8 colors right ? Yes , we do use RIP software. Thanks


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

danny95133 said:


> Thankd Riderz .
> 
> so the advantage of dual CMYK is just about buying 4 colors instead of 8 colors right ? Yes , we do use RIP software. Thanks


Correct - it is all about not having to stock and order 8 colors versus 4 colors.

Speed is basically derived from resolution settings and uni vs bi directional.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

*Yes*, dual CMYK prints faster -- close to double speed according to Epson docs. If you're needing to increase production output it can be cheaper than buying another printer. 

Epson provides details on firmware changes for dual CYMK conversions, and if your printer(s) are available that way they'll say so. Otherwise you'd need to do it with some firmware hack or in your RIP.

Your best bet is to talk to your sales rep, who may already have a solution for you.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. It is great to know that CMYK printer faster almost double speed and same quality 

[QUnveOTE=GordonM;1224582]*Yes*, dual CMYK prints faster -- close to double speed according to Epson docs. If you're needing to increase production output it can be cheaper than buying another printer. 

Epson provides details on firmware changes for dual CYMK conversions, and if your printer(s) are available that way they'll say so. Otherwise you'd need to do it with some firmware hack or in your RIP.

Your best bet is to talk to your sales rep, who may already have a solution for you.[/QUOTE]


----------

